# JU-87G Stuka Tank Buster



## sunny91 (Jun 2, 2009)

ww2 footage,

Sunny


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2009)

That truly was a beutiful plan, nice find!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 2, 2009)

Good footage. The 37mm from above is quite powerful and it is amazing how much explosives are packed into an HE 37mm round.


----------

